# more MIL/Check engine lights! argh!



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

Hello there...

I have a 98 Altima with 71,000 km (44,100 miles), manual transmission... There seems to be NO drivability problems- and yes, I tightened the gas cap.

The check engine light is on AGAIN...

A year ago, I had a check engine light with a cylinder #4 misfire... replaced the ignition wire set, cap & rotor AND the dealer replaced the intake manifold gasket...

2 months ago, I had the check engine light with a "check evap vent control valve"- so i replaced it...

Now I have flashing engine light (5 long, 14 short) which I interpret to be "check EGR system" 

Do I have a lemon? Can all of these issues be related? 

Any one run into the same issues? Anyone got any solutions?

Diamond


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Check the rubber hose going to the egr/bpt valve . If it feels like gum pull it off and put a new piece of hose on it . Should fix you up


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^^^ thats what i was going to recommend. after you replace that hose, let the engine idle and push up on the diaphragm under the egr valve. the engine should stall, if it doesnt, the valve is bad.


----------

